# Does anyone make "boy/masculine" necklaces?



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone ever made necklaces for the boys???? I love the girly ones I see on here but I have MANLY pups


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I do!
What sort were you after? I do ones with wooden and silver beads, braided leather thongs, and some with opaque gemstones. Quite surfer style. But I can make any style you want.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh wonderful. Could you post some pictures? I would like to try a couple for Frankie and Ben...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey pam  i have a friend who makes jewelery as well. Shes on fb if ur interested


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Pidge, yes I would love to see her stuff...


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Pics may take a couple of days, do you have any preference on styles? I make everything to order, so will have to make some up for you.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I guess some sort of beads, not sure. They don't like leather on their necks. I have never really seen any for boys....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Sent u a pm


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

How about a chain with an initial charm attached? Nice and simple. I'll put some ideas together and you can have a look.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pam, did you look on etsy.com? There's some cute ones there. I like this one ....

Bohemian Doggie Jewels Perfect for your little boy by SaraRiley


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I would like to find some cute stuff too to put on my pups. Its hard for me to find anything for them because i am allergic to metals and everything has metal on it, tags, charms, collars, everything I am always taking there tags, collar, and harnesses off cause they will lay on me and ill break out or very cheaply made plastic stuff.*annoying*  would be cool to find a glass maker or someone who makes some kind of acrylic maker that made i.d. tags for dogs


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I can probably create something without any metal for you. I have the acrylic quick-release buckles, (for collars etc) or could do up like human jewellery with beads or buttons. I can also make any necklace on stretchy elastic, without any clasps at all. Can't help with ID tags though.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Pam, did you look on etsy.com? There's some cute ones there. I like this one ....
> 
> Bohemian Doggie Jewels Perfect for your little boy by SaraRiley


Love it Tracy! I will look on Etsy too, thank you.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I can probably create something without any metal for you. I have the acrylic quick-release buckles, (for collars etc) or could do up like human jewellery with beads or buttons. I can also make any necklace on stretchy elastic, without any clasps at all. Can't help with ID tags though.


That would be awesome, Its hard to find anything I am sure i could make my own, as for the id tags i havent found anything that would help me any where online with that was actually thinking about tattooing my pups for identification purposes I know it sounds cruel but i dont know what else to do. Nothing is hypoallergnic beside tattooing and body piercing jewelry but body jewelry cant be personalized with name and number


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pam, here's a necklace style that might work for your guys. Just beads with a paw print charm. (just as an example)










Or this one which is sports balls .......


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Omg Tracy those are too cute on Brody, I love them!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Pam, here's a necklace style that might work for your guys. Just beads with a paw print charm. (just as an example)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brody you are the best!!!! They are awesome Tracy, thanks!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Brody you are the best!!!! They are awesome Tracy, thanks!


Pam, they would look so cute on your boys! Can't wait to see what you pick out!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Pam, they would look so cute on your boys! Can't wait to see what you pick out!


I may just make some myself. They look kind of fun and I love crafty stuff.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Those are really cute!! I only have one boy and he happens to look ridiculously feminine (I mean he is a "powderpuff"... not much girlier you can get than that LOL); so I don't think he could pull off a necklace. They look great on chihuahuas though!


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

I can make a manly style. I have some I've made for Gir and Quinn. I'll get pics asap.


----------

